# Beef heart as fish food question



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

I was doing a research about Beef heart for fish food and I came across petco's article that they do not recommend Beef heart for your fish. But I have seen most of Discus keeper feed them Beef Heart.

Is Beef heart only for Discus fish?


----------



## hydrosparky (May 1, 2012)

You might want to ask Simply Discus. Someone I know feeds his fosh his own homemade beef heart flakes.


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Its another rich in protein food that helps the fish breed or speed up growth. I have used it before but i prefer to use similar products that are a little more natural to the fish....ever seen a cows heart floating down the Amazon ?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> Its another rich in protein food that helps the fish breed or speed up growth. I have used it before but i prefer to use similar products that are a little more natural to the fish....ever seen a cows heart floating down the Amazon ?


no cause it gets ate 

Really no idea why they would not recommend it?

I have my own beef heart mix I feed my discus... Well the whole tank. a LOT of discus owners and breeders use it.

Do you have a link to the article? I would like to read it!

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> no cause it gets ate
> 
> Really no idea why they would not recommend it?
> 
> ...



Yup, that's why I was a little confused and concerned. This is the link:
http://www.petco.com/Content/Article.aspx?id=567


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Apr 10, 2012)

I feed the beef heart to my salt tank.. Tad different than salt.. But still..


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yup, because Petco are definitely the experts on fish care.


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

You asked if beef heart was only for Discus. Just to clarify are you asking if it's ok to feed beef heart to Discus or to your other fish?

I have seen discussions where people have said Discus didn't evolve to be able to digest red meat. I couldn't begin to point you to where I read that though.

I checked out the link. That's not really an article, more like common sense guidelines like you should throw away expired fish food.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

There is history behind why beefheart became popular in discus husbandry. In a nutshell it is a cheap protein source that for whatever reason is very palatable and provides for excellent growth in chilids and other fish. I'm sure you can get similar results with filet mignon or toro grade sushi tuna in your mix but beefheart will cost you less.

sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Feed them bloodworms instead. It's probably just as cheap and it drives fish NUTS.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

A fish't intestinal tract doesn't know where the protein came from. Bug or cow really not a big deal. Beef heart can be a good part of a predatory fish's diet. Of course in moderation and varied with other foods.

I used to feed it to my fish. I found the easiest way for me was to cut the heart into baseball sized chunks, then freeze. I would use a cheese grater to scrape off enough to feed. then back to true freezer.

Two key point if you are married. Buy your own cheese grater, keep it away from the kitchen. Oh, and don't but the same kind your wife has. beef heart is


----------

